

BackTrack Tutorial – How to crack WEP - luxstock
http://www.luxstock.net/backtrack-tutorial-how-to-crack-wep/
In this Tutorial, I show how to crack a wireless network secured with WEP encryption.This information should only be used for education purposes.
======
dida1982
This is as far as I've gotten in hacking: download aircrack-ng, put my wi fi
card in monitor mode, ok, easy enough, but does aircrack work with Vista? have
they worked out all the "glitches"? or should I use another program? Maybe﻿
I'm just over thinking it...wouldnt be the first time...but after I put my
card in monitor mode, then what? start up the cmd line? if so, what do I type
in at the cmd line? packet sniffers? (whatever they are...sounds like K9 bomb
unit to me)

~~~
jacquesm
That's not hacking, that's being a glorified script kiddie.

------
michaelcetige
Hey, I'm yousing a VMware with back track and I have a problem with I dont
know how to solve. I try to do it on my network and it did great, but when I
try﻿ to do it on my friend network it didnt work and I dont know why. Do I
have to clearit first or something?

------
monkeysell
It works fine with me by using the ISO on VMware and I did hack my wireless
network with no errors.

Thank you for sharing.﻿

------
freearcoo
Nice tutorial. Backtrack 3﻿ is capable of so much more than just Wireless
Cracking witch everyone seems to demonstrate (A bunch of hacker wanna bee's) .
In the right hands BT is a very powerful hackers tool and nothing can stand
agents its awesome mite ! Nice tutorial

~~~
humerfall08221
I agree

------
semaili
EVERYONE that wants to crack someone else's WEP says they want to crack their
own, it's kinda like the people that say they buy Playboy 'only for the
pictures', or better yet, tell their own doctor; 'I have a friend that....'

------
jacquesm
Someone please kill this thread. Thanks!

------
zeromilil
i have atheros AR928X wireless built in card on my asus laptop, is this
supported? i tried airmon-ng but there are no list of my wifi card? please
reply help thanks

------
onyx66
Does someone have tutorial for cracking WPA ?

~~~
pax66
I have found this one for cracking WPA with backtrack.
<http://luxstock.net/n1>

~~~
onyx66
Thanx .... LOL it's on the same site.

